# wireless the gentoo way / dificult ay best

## digitall2000

i am rather new to gentoo and this portage stuff and being 

new to gentoo i did not fully understand the implications of the

masked package.  well now my system will not boot fully

below are my specs and my syslog

wireless the gentoo way======================================

so at the start of Wireless configuration and startup - The Gentoo way it is stated

WIRELESS CONFIGURATION IS NOW IN PORTAGE 

It's in sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.0 - which is currently package.masked 

If you wish to try it out, do the following

Unmask it 

Code:	

mkdir -P /etc/portage 

echo "=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.0" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask	

If you're running x86 instead of ~x86, set baselayout to the ~x86 package 

Code:	

echo "=sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.0 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

==========================================================

i have a few questions before i burn this install

i understand that this may not be the right forum but this forum is how i broke my my box

1.  can some one point me in the direction to fix this situation(much prefered)

2.  is there a way to undo the emerge of baselayout till it is unmasked?(if necessary)

3.  above are the two unmask statements, well i did both, is that a problem?

4.  how could i undo #3 if it is a problem?

5.  above it states "If you're running x86 instead of ~x86, set baselayout to the ~x86 package"

	how do i know if i am x86 or ~x86?

6.  then there is "Ensure that etc-update updates /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/net.lo"

	how do i update that manually?

	there is no /etc/conf.d/net.lo file so maybe that is what has chuncked my install.

	i do have a /etc/init.d/net.lo

7.  so what is the contents of /etc/conf.d/net.lo so i can update the file manually

8.  so when you say "Then symlink any net.* devices to net.lo instead of net.eth0"

	is that simlink in /etc/conf.d or /etc/init.d

9.  do i just take the net.example and the wireless.example rename the to net and

	wireless throw the switches i need

10. the explanations in the forum are just a little too brief for me

laptop specs =================================================

vaio root # lsmod	

Module                  	Size  		Used by

pcmcia                 	18184  	2

ohci_hcd               	18440  	0

ipw2100               	138564  	0

firmware_class      	7296 	 	1 ipw2100

ieee80211              	36388	  	1 ipw2100

ieee80211_crypt 	4552  		2 ipw2100,ieee80211

e100                   	30336  	0	

mii                     	3968  		1 e100

ohci1394               	29700  	0

ieee1394               	88884  	1 ohci1394

yenta_socket           	19080  	1

rsrc_nonstatic          	8704  		1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            	40244  	3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

radeonfb       		60740  	0

i2c_algo_bit            	8712  		1 radeonfb

i2c_core               	17680  	2 radeonfb,i2c_algo_bit

snd_intel8x0           	27328  	0

snd_ac97_codec    	68216  	1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                  	76040  	2 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              	19460  	1 snd_pcm

snd                    	44388  	4 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc       7428  		2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

ehci_hcd               	27656  	0

usb_storage            	28032  	0

uhci_hcd               	28304  	0

intel_agp              	19100  	1

agpgart                	27688  	1 intel_agp

usbcore                	99192  	5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,usb_storage,uhci_hcd

vaio root # iwconfig

eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"HOME_WORK"  Nickname:"ipw2100"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:04:E2:C1:68:1A

          Bit Rate=11 Mb/s   Tx-Power:off

          Retry:on   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=100/100  Signal level=-24 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

vaio root # lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M9+ 5C61 [Radeon Mobility 9200 (AGP)] (rev 01)

0000:02:05.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c475 (rev b :Cool: 

0000:02:05.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C551 IEEE 1394 Controller

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

0000:02:0b.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

>>here is my syslog after emerge of baselayout 1.11.12-r4(system will no longer boot up)

May 30 15:09:05 vaio syslogd 1.4.1: restart.

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: klogd 1.4.1, log source = /proc/kmsg started.

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: Inspecting /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r3

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: Loaded 32749 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.11-gentoo-r3.

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: Symbols match kernel version 2.6.11.

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: Error querying loaded modules - Function not implemented

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 (root@vaio) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) $

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000d8000 - 00000000000e0000 (reserved)

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ff70000 (usable)

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000ff70000 - 000000000ff7c000 (ACPI data)

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000ff7c000 - 000000000ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:  BIOS-e820: 000000000ff80000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:  BIOS-e820: 00000000fffff000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: 255MB LOWMEM available.

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 65392

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:   DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:   Normal zone: 61296 pages, LIFO batch:14

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel:   HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: DMI 2.3 present.

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f69d0

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: ACPI: RSDT (v001   SONY       G2 0x20031006 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x0ff7806b

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: ACPI: FADT (v002   SONY       G2 0x20031006 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x0ff7bec2

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: ACPI: BOOT (v001   SONY       G2 0x20031006 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x0ff7bfd8

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: ACPI: SSDT (v001   SONY       G2 0x20031006 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x0ff7809b

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: ACPI: DSDT (v001   SONY       G2 0x20031006 PTL  0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 10000000:ef800000)

May 30 15:09:06 vaio kernel: Built 1 zonelists

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda4

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: mapped APIC to ffffd000 (01200000)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Initializing CPU#0

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Detected 1389.290 MHz processor.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Using tsc for high-res timesource

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Memory: 252304k/261568k available (3013k kernel code, 8672k reserved, 1086k data, 204k init, 0k highmem)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Calibrating delay loop... 2744.32 BogoMIPS (lpj=1372160)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: CPU: After generic identify, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: CPU: After vendor identify, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: CPU: After all inits, caps: a7e9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Intel machine check architecture supported.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz stepping 05  

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 1645k freed

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 16   

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9c3, last bus=2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *9)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *9)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *9)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 9) *3

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 2 :Cool: 

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI init

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI: found 9 devices

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ** so I can fix the driver.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Sangoma WANPIPE Router v1.1 (c) 1995-2000 Sangoma Technologies Inc.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Bluetooth: Core ver 2.7

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 31

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Machine check exception polling timer started.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: apm: overridden by ACPI.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: inotify device minor=63

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: devfs: boot_options: 0x0 

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Initializing Cryptographic API

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., M9+ , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON 9200)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:575a

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c57ee, set palette = c00c583a

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: vesafb: pmi: ports = 3010 3016 3054 3038 303c 305c 3000 3004 30b0 30b2 30b4

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: vesafb: scrolling: redraw

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xd0880000, using 600k, total 32768k

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2])

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [ATF0] (53 C)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: setting IRQ 9 as level-triggered

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ALPS Touchpad (Glidepoint) detected

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel:   Disabling hardware tapping

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: io scheduler noop registered

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: io scheduler anticipatory registered

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: io scheduler deadline registered

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: io scheduler cfq registered

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: floppy0: no floppy controllers found

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ipddp.c:v0.01 8/28/97 Bradford W. Johnson <johns393@maroon.tc.umn.edu>

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ipddp0: Appletalk-IP Encap. mode by Bradford W. Johnson <johns393@maroon.tc.umn.edu>

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A]: no GSI

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ICH4: chipset revision 3

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ICH4: not 100%% native mode: will probe irqs later

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel:     ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel:     ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Probing IDE interface ide0...

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hda: WDC WD600VE-00HDT0, ATA DISK drive

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Probing IDE interface ide1...

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hdc: UJDA755 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Probing IDE interface ide2...

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Probing IDE interface ide3...

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Probing IDE interface ide4... 

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Probing IDE interface ide5...

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hda: max request size: 128KiB

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hda: cache flushes supported

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel:  /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: st: Version 20041025, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: GRE over IPv4 tunneling driver

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Initializing IPsec netlink socket   

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Bridge firewalling registered

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 4

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 5

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: 802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI wakeup devices:

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PWRB LANC CRD0  EC0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB7 MODM

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Trying to move old root to /initrd ... failed

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Unmounting old root

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Trying to free ramdisk memory ... okay

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: EXT3 FS on hda4, internal journal

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usbcore: registered new driver hub

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 9, io base 0x1800

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected  

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 9, io base 0x1820

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 0x1840

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 9, pci mem 0xd0000000

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usb 3-1: string descriptor 0 read error: -71 

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usb 3-1: string descriptor 0 read error: -71

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: USB Mass Storage support registered.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usb-storage: device found at 2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usb 4-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usb-storage: device found at 2

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49427 usecs

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: intel8x0: clocking to 48000

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:8000000@d8000000 for device 0000:01:00.0

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: radeonfb (0000:01:00.0): cannot reserve PCI regions.  Someone already got them?

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: radeonfb: probe of 0000:01:00.0 failed with error -16

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Linux Kernel Card Services   

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel:   options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:05.0 [104d:816a]

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0cb8, PCI irq 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Socket status: 30000006

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:05.1[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[d0202000-d02027ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.3.6-k2-NAPI

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd0200000, irq 9, MAC addr 08:00:46:BF:8C:EA

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ipw2100: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Driver, 1.1.0

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ipw2100: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ipw2100: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[08004603018bea94]

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel:   Vendor: Sony      Model: MSC-U04           Rev: 3.00

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel:   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: usb-storage: device scan complete

May 30 15:09:07 vaio rc-scripts: You should stop using /etc/nisdomainname and use /etc/conf.d/domainname

May 30 15:09:07 vaio rc-scripts: You should stop using /etc/dnsdomainname and use /etc/conf.d/domainname

May 30 15:09:07 vaio cardmgr[7856]: watching 1 socket

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: clean.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x4d0-0x4d7

May 30 15:09:07 vaio kernel: cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

May 30 15:09:07 vaio cardmgr[7856]: starting, version is 3.2.5

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: divide error: 0000 [#1]

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: Modules linked in: pcmcia ohci_hcd ipw2100 firmware_class ieee80211 ieee80211_crypt e100 mii ohci1394 ieee1394 ye$

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: CPU:    0

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: EIP:    0060:[pg0+274703555/1068041216]    Not tainted VLI

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: EIP:    0060:[<d0b684c3>]    Not tainted VLI

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: EFLAGS: 00010093   (2.6.11-gentoo-r3)

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: EIP is at ieee80211_wx_get_scan+0x9b3/0xc30 [ieee80211]

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: eax: fffbe108   ebx: 00000000   ecx: 00041ef8   edx: ffffffff

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: esi: fffbe108   edi: cd940000   ebp: cd5b80a5   esp: cd989cc4

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: Process iwlist (pid: 8716, threadinfo=cd988000 task=ce09fac0)

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: Stack: cd94004d cd940007 ccfde2dc cd989cd0 cd5b805d 6c00002c 00000004 00000001

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:        cd5b9000 00000246 cd940000 d0ad47e1 cd989d00 d0ae5793 000001a0 0000002b

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:        00000000 00000000 00000004 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: Call Trace:

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [pg0+274098145/1068041216] ipw2100_start_scan+0x21/0x1e0 [ipw2100]

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<d0ad47e1>] ipw2100_start_scan+0x21/0x1e0 [ipw2100]

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [prep_new_page+72/80] prep_new_page+0x48/0x50

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<c0136978>] prep_new_page+0x48/0x50

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [buffered_rmqueue+215/400] buffered_rmqueue+0xd7/0x190

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<c0136978>] prep_new_page+0x48/0x50

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [buffered_rmqueue+215/400] buffered_rmqueue+0xd7/0x190

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<c0136e37>] buffered_rmqueue+0xd7/0x190

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [do_no_page+82/656] do_no_page+0x52/0x290  

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<c0140ae2>] do_no_page+0x52/0x290

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [pg0+274155457/1068041216] ipw2100_wx_get_scan+0x21/0x30 [ipw2100]

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<d0ae27c1>] ipw2100_wx_get_scan+0x21/0x30 [ipw2100]

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [wireless_process_ioctl+538/1904] wireless_process_ioctl+0x21a/0x770

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<c037e6da>] wireless_process_ioctl+0x21a/0x770

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [pg0+274155424/1068041216] ipw2100_wx_get_scan+0x0/0x30 [ipw2100]

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<d0ae27a0>] ipw2100_wx_get_scan+0x0/0x30 [ipw2100]  

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [dev_ioctl+440/672] dev_ioctl+0x1b8/0x2a0

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<c0375468>] dev_ioctl+0x1b8/0x2a0

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [sock_ioctl+555/576] sock_ioctl+0x22b/0x240

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<c036bbcb>] sock_ioctl+0x22b/0x240

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [do_ioctl+85/112] do_ioctl+0x55/0x70

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<c015dd35>] do_ioctl+0x55/0x70

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [vfs_ioctl+84/448] vfs_ioctl+0x54/0x1c0

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<c015def4>] vfs_ioctl+0x54/0x1c0   

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [sys_ioctl+45/80] sys_ioctl+0x2d/0x50

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<c015e08d>] sys_ioctl+0x2d/0x50

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [syscall_call+7/11] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel:  [<c0102d77>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

May 30 15:09:09 vaio kernel: Code: 04 80 8b 7c 24 28 8d 34 85 00 00 00 00 0f be 47 30 29 c1 89 c8 c1 e0 05 8d 14 52 29 c8 8d 14 92 8d 04 42 0f$

May 30 15:10:52 vaio shutdown[8721]: shutting down for system reboot

May 30 15:10:52 vaio init: Switching to runlevel: 6

May 30 15:10:55 vaio kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.

May 30 15:10:55 vaio kernel: Kernel log daemon terminating.

May 30 15:10:57 vaio exiting on signal 15

----------

## jakubc

hi,

seeing as how this thread is soon going to be off the page I will atempt to answer your questions... anyone please correct me if I'm wrong

first of all baselayout did not ruin your boot up, it was the drivers for your card... 

1. what i did a couple of times (not having a full fledged system on CD) is just pop in the Install CD, mount the partition where you made the changes, and undo them (I presume the problem is in your config files... )

2. if you get the unmasked version it will not have wireless support... and as I said baselayout is not the root of this problem

3. baselayout is masked ~x86 (I presume this is what you are running... ) so your /etc/portage/package.keywords should have this line:

```

sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.0 ~86

```

this will force the use of the masked package when you emerge... for further info on dependencies of this package (and a good start point) see HOWTO

4. again this is not the problem, but if you want to emerge the unmasked version of baselyout simply remove the relevant lines from /etc/portage/package.keywords and do an "emerge baselayout"

5. don't understand...

6. it should update the scripts automatically, and if it doesn't it will tell you at the end of the emerge... (at least it always has to me)

7. the /etc/init.d/net.lo is a script, which takes care of your network interfaces... by manually they probably meant to do the etc-update...

8. the symlink is to /etc/init.d/net.lo , and the links should be in /etc/init.d/ i.e. in the directory where net.lo resides

9. you could, but writing 5-6 lines of text is not that much a hastle... if you insist on renaming them do it with the "cp" command i.e. leave an original copy of the .example files ... might come in handy:-)

10. ask away there is no problem in not knowing something

also when posting a problem please write out what got you into the problem... posting the what you have is good, but you didn't write what got you into this mess...

well hope I did more good than harm:-))

----------

## digitall2000

first of all thanks for the quick reply

i have read the how to

on 6 and 7

i understand /etc/init.d/net.whatever are scripts my concern is uberlord states

"Ensure that etc-update updates /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/conf.d/net.lo"

well i have no /etc/conf.d/net.lo i do have the net.lo script in /etc/init.d

so is the ref to net.lo in /conf.d a typo or do i need to copy something and rename it? 

i did etc-update and had id just do all the updates automaically (i think)

should i unmerge baselayout reemerge it and pay more attention?

my card worked flawlessly from th elive cd using net-setup, and i emerged the 

ipw2100 driver. wireless-tools, and anything else that is needed

so you think it is just my unresolved configs?

----------

## jakubc

hi,

now sleepy in the morning I understand the question:-))

/etc/init.d/net.lo (and stuff linked to it) get their settings from /etc/conf.d/net, so if you need to see if it updated, then do a ls -l of /etc/init.d and if should show you, when it was edited last.

with regards to the card, if it worked well druring install, then it really is something in your settings (try "lsmod" when in liveCD and see what it loaded for the card)... if you have problems after the HOWTO, then post your

1, relevant kernel options (wireless)

2, the driver you are using

3, /etc/conf.d/net

4, /etc/conf.d/wireless (if you use it)

good luck!

----------

